# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  الفتى المعجزه عيسى صباح الخير

## على الصغير

*نشأ نجمنا المحبوب الكابتن عيسى صباح الخير فى كنف المريخ بفريق الاشبال والذى حصد معه معظم بطولات دورى الاشبال ولعب وهو بقريق الاشبال لفريق الشباب القومى, شاهده البرازيلى نوغويرا مدرب فريق الهلال وطلب من مجلس ادارة الهلال تسجيل لاعبين من فريق الشباب القومى وكان عيسى صباح الخير من ضمنهم واللاعبون هم( عيسى صباح الخير ,عاطف منصور, بدرالدين بخيت, عادل قسم السيد(عادل فار) وكان رد ادارة الهلال بان الثلاثة لاعبين يمكن تسجيلهم ولكن عيسى يلعب لاشبال المريخ واصر نوغويرا على تسجيل هذا اللاعب وذكر لهم بأنه أفضلهم وهو لاعب يستطيع ضرب اى تسلل للفريق المنافس بمهارته العالية وقدارته الفنية المهولة وقال لهم ادفعوا له فلوس كثيرة, علم مجلس المريخ بذلك فتم تصعيد النجم الخلوق عيسى صباح الخير وتم تسجيل اللاعب المقاتل بدرالدين بخيت, وبدأت المفاوضات على اللاعب عادل فأر الذى كان يريد التوقيع للمريخ وفريقه التحرير يريده للهلال , فذهب الى هلال بورتسودان.
كان عيسى مفتاح النصر لكل مباريات المريخ فى بطولة سيكافا بمدنى وهو مصعد حديثا للفريق الاول وكان هداف تلك البطولة , ونجمنا كانت له صولات وجولات فى بطولة سيكافا الاولى التى فاز بها المريخ وقدم فيها مباريات رائعة خلدها التاريخ.
ولاننسى هدفه القاتل فى مرمى الفريق الكنغولى(باترونج) عندما رواغ الدفاه بأكمله وحارس المرمى واوع الكرة فى الشباك ابان بطولة مانديلا التى هو واحد من ابطالها.
وكنا نقول كلما ضاقت هاتو عيسى فإنه كان اذا لعب بديلا غير مجرى المباراة وهو لاعب يجد المدافعون صعوبة بالغة التعقيد لمراقبته والحد من خطورته .
فى مباراة بندل يونايتد النيجيرى باستاد المريخ قدم عيسى مباراة رائعة وتمت اعاقته ليحتسب الحكم ركلة جزاء نفذها كمال عبدالغنى كفلت للمريخ الفوز بالبطولة اثر تعادله سلبيا فى مباراة العودة بمدينة بنين بنحيريا.

*

----------


## على الصغير

*برز اللاعب عيسى صباح الخير كواحد من اخطر المهاجمين في فريق المريخ 
عيسى صباح الخير لاعب الاشبال كان يافعا جدا اوان تسجيله حتى انه منع بواسطة الشرطة من دخول استاد مدني في بداية دورة سيكافا 1985 لصغر سنه و ضآلة حجمه 
حيث لم يصدق احد ان ذلك الصغير يلعب في المريخ. 



*

----------


## على الصغير

*
في اول موسم له في المريخ حل كثالث لهدافي الفريق خلف مرتضى قلة و ابراهيم احمد الحاج – ابراهومة 





*

----------


## على الصغير

*
اهدافه مع المريخ 
يناير 1985 هدفه في البحرية الزنزباري 
26 يناير 1985 هدفيه في سيمبا التنزاني كفلا للمريخ الميدالية البرونزية في سيكافا 
12 مارس 1985 هدفه الذي مزق الشباك في الاهلي الخرطومي 
28 مارس 1985 هدفه في الموردة في دوري الخرطوم 
3 ابريل 1985 هدفه في النيل الخرطومي 
21 مايو 1985 هدفه في اهلي المناقل باستاد المناقل في المباراة الودية , لعب مع زميله جوزيف في خط الهجوم و اشتركا في احراز اربعة اهداف مشاركة مع مازدا و جمال ابوعنجة 
15 اكتوبر 1985 هدفه في الاهلي مدني في تمهيدي دوري السودان 
25 يناير 1986 ثاني اشهر اهدافه على الاطلاق , هدفه بعد تعديه لروزنامة دفاع يونغ افريكانز في استاد موانزا , هدف من اثنين ساهم في رفع حظوظ المريخ قبل تتويجه بالكأس الخارجية الاولى في تاريخه . 
12 ابريل 1986 هدفه الجميل في النيل مدني في مباراة ودية انتهت بسداسية نظيفة للمريخ 
22 ابريل 1986 هدفه في النيل ,احرز زميله محمود هدفا رائعا كفلا للمريخ النتيجة بهدفين نظيفين 
24 ابريل 1986 هدفه في التاج في لقاء ودي 
12 اغسطس 1986 هدفه في الاملاك في دوري الخرطوم 
4 اكتوبر 1986 هدفه في التاج 
23 اكتوبر 1986 هدفه في هلال كادقلي في تصفيات دوري السودان 
3 اغسطس 1987 هدفه في الاتحاد البحراوي في دوري الخرطوم 
20 اغسطس 1987 هدفه في النيل في ختام الدورة الاولى لدوري الخرطوم
24 ديسمبر 1987 هدفه في الاتحاد مدني في دوري السودان 
14 فبراير 1988 هدفه في توتي 
3 ابريل 1988 هدفه في التاكا كسلا في لقاء ودي انتهى بثلاثية نظيفة , 
17 نوفمبر 1988 هدفيه في مريخ الرنك في مباراة انتهت بتسعة اهداف نظيفة 
23 نوفمبر 1988 هدفه في الاهلي – الابيض في دوري السودان 
1 يونيو 1989 هدفه في الاتحاد مدني في مباراة اطلاق سراح منتصر زيكو للمريخ 
3 يونيو 1989 هدفه في الموردة سنار في لقاء ودي 
19 يونيو 1989 هدفه في التحرير في مباراة افتتاح دوري الخرطوم للموسم الجديد 
26 يونيو 1989 هدفه في النيل 
15 سبتمبر 1989 هدفه في الاتحاد البحراوي في دوري الخرطوم 
25 سبتمبر 1989 شهد يوم الاثنين بأستاد الثورة بكنشاسا اشهر اهداف الطفل المعجزة عيسى صباح الخير .المباراة كانت بها هدف جاء من ضربة جزاء ظالمة اهداها الحكم البنيني الظالم بوضوح لباتروناغ الكنغولي ختم به صاحب الارض الشوط الاول و في الشوط الثاني استلم فنان المريخ اسامة آدم ريحان – سكسك كرة من وراء منتصف ملعب المريخ و مررها بزكاء عالي لعيسى صباح الخير الذي انطلق كالسهم ودخل الصندوق متخطيا لاعبي باتروناغ ليواجه قلب دفاع باتروناغ و يطرحه ارضا و فعل نفس الشي بالحارس و ختمها بكرة دفعها بيسراه تجاه المرمى الخالي .....هدف عيسى صعد بالمريخ خطوة في طريق الفوزبابطوله
14 نوفمبر 1989 هدفه في كوبر في الدورة الثانية لدوري العاصمة 
هدفه في الصقور الليبي في كأس الكؤوس الافريقية 
2 اكتوبر 1990 هدفه في الاتحاد البحراوي 
19 اكتوبر 1991 هدفيه في كتور جوبا في كأس السودان 
23 اكتوبر 1991 هدفه في ابوسعد في دوري الخرطوم 
6 نوفمبر 1991 هدفه في الاتحاد بحري 
25 نوفمبر 1991 هدفه في الدقيقة الاخيرة في النيل الخرطومي


*

----------


## على الصغير

*عيسى كان من ضمن من ارتدوا الاصفر الكامل في استاد بنين سيتي مشاركا سانتو و دحدوح كثلاثي خط هجوم في مباراة السبت 9 ديسمبر 1989 التاريخية . و كان اكبر حافز له هو قطعة الارض التي اهدته لها حكومة السودان يوم 10 ديسمبر 1989 بسبب بطولة الكؤوس الافريقية التي ساهم عيسى في الفوز بها .... 

*

----------


## على الصغير

*
من ابداعات سلك
عيسي صباح الخير
• اصغر لاعب في المريخ آنذاك
• اكثرهم ابداعا
• اوفرهم فنا
• سألت نفسي
• من اين اتي عيسي !
• عيسي جانا من رحم المريخ
• من بطن الابداع
• من الاشبال
• ولدنا
• وتاج راسنا
• حقنا
• واعطانا حقنا
• بل اكثرمن حقنا
• واعطانا
• تذكرت
• عيسي جاري
• والباك جاري وراهو
• والمعلق يكاد يطير من الفرح
• وهل ننسي تلك التمريره من سكسك
لعيسي عند السنتر
• في الكنغو
• الكنغو الفيها مازيمبي دي
• عيسي جاري
• والكنغو كلها جاريه وراهو
• عيسي يجري
• ولعابانا يجري
• يسيل للذة بطولات دوليه نفخر
بها الي اليوم
• وسنفخر بها الي الابد
• وميزتنا عن الاخرين
• بل وتميزنا مدي العمر
• انه عيسي صباح الخير
• الحائز علي نوط من القصر
الجمهوري
• وسام جمهوري
• وسام علي صدرنا قبل ان يعلق علي
صدره الرهيف
• تذكرت
• عندما نادي المنادي من خلال
الاذاعه الداخليه للقصر
الجمهوري
• قال بالصوت العالي
• السيد عيسي صباح الخير
• سياده بقرار جمهوري
• ليست بسياده بدون مبررات
• ولا بسياده تورث لاجيال لم
يفعلوا شيئا
• سوي انهم ابناء الساده
• المهم
• سياده بقرار جمهوري
• من اكبر مؤسسات الدوله
• من القصر الجمهوري
• القصر الجمهوري
• ساسنا وتاج راسنا
• وقتها جرت دموعنا فرحا


*

----------


## على الصغير

*







هدف عيس الشهير بصوت على الحسن مالك
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*عيسى صباح الخير نجم غير عادي 
تابعته منذ كان يافعاً بالاشبال وقتها تنبأ الجميع بظهور موهبة جديدة في عالم المريخ 
كنت من عشاق فريق الاشبال وعيسى كان من ضمن الكوكبة وكنا نستمتع عند ما يستلم الكرة الكل كان يخاف ان يقترب منه حتى لا يحاوره ويجعل رواد دار الرياضة يضحكون عليه
عيسى موهبة لن تتكرر قريباً
مشكور اخي علي الصغير
*

----------


## على الصغير

** عيسى صباح الخير:
الشافع اليافع.. منذ نعومة أظفاره التحق بأشبال المريخ.. فأذهل الرواد بالأشبال.. وطالبت الجماهير بتصعيده للفريق الأول.. ولكن لصغر حجمه آنذاك لم يتم التصعيد.. وفي عام 1985 أتته الفرصة مرة أخرى في سيكافا بمدني والكل يدري ماذا فعل هذا الحريف الرهيف بعمالقة قورماهيا الكيني حيث أبدع عيسى وصال وجال في مدني.. لم يتوقف تألق عيسى عند سيكافا 85 ولكنه استمر في سيكافا 86 ومقولة المرحوم على الحسن مالك الشهيرة (عيسى جارين وهم جارين وراهو).. فكان مفتاح النصر في اغلب مباريات المريخ.. فالمريخ في تلك الفترة كان يضم مهاجمين من الطراز الأول لم يجدوا فرصتهم مع بزوغ هذا.. 
25 سبتمبر 1989 شهد يوم الاثنين بإستاد الثورة بكنشاسا أشهر أهداف الطفل المعجزة عيسى صباح الخير.. فالزعيم كان متأخرا بهدف جاء من ضربة جزاء ظالمة أهداها الحكم البنيني الظالم بوضوح لباترونغ الكنغولي ختم به صاحب الأرض الشوط الأول.. وفي الشوط الثاني استلم فنان المريخ سكسك كرة من وراء منتصف ملعب المريخ ومررها بذكاء عالي لعيسى صباح الخير الذي انطلق كالسهم ودخل الصندوق متخطيا لاعبي باترونغ ليواجه قلب دفاع باترونغ ويطرحه أرضا وفعل نفس الشيء بالحارس وختمها بكرة دفعها بيسراه تجاه المرمى الخالي..هدف عيسى صعد بالمريخ خطوة في طريق الفوز بثالث بطولة خارجية في تاريخه الممتد من العام 1908..

*

----------


## زول هناك

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااا   قومت نفسنا واقشعر بددنا ورجعتنا لهدف عيسي الراجل جاري وهم جارين وراءهو 
بوست روعة يا علي الصغير مشكور علي المجهود المقدر يا حبيب 
*

----------


## احمر للابد

*عيسى صباح الخير 
هيجت فينا ذكرى الزمن الجميل
حقاً اتى عيسى من رحم المريخ والابداع
                        	*

----------


## الحافظ محمدصالح

*نسيت هدف عيسى في مرمى الشباب التنزاني في سيكافا المريخ الاولي عندما قال على الحسن مالك هو ماشي وهم ماشين وراهو وهو ماشي وهم ماشين وراهو كررها المعلق على الحسن اكثر من خمس مرات
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*كل يوم تتحفنا بنجوم العصر الذهبي ايها الرائع 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب علي الصغير على سيرة الرائع جدا عيسى صباح الخير

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

مع دحدوح ونزار الخليفة وعاطف القوز

 

وسط الجالسين



ايضا وسط الجالسين
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*افضل تشكيلة مرت على تاريخ المريخ
بريمة وبولس  وكمال نوار وكمال عبد الغني وعاطف القوز وسامي عزالدين وعصام الدحيش و ابراهيم عطا وقلة الصغير وعيسى صباح الخير وجمال ابوعنجة وعادل امين 
هؤلاء افذاذ بحق وحقيقة يضعون المريخ في حدقات عيونهم لعب بقتال وروح عالية من البداية للنهاية وقتها الهلال تلقى منهم الكثير من العلقات واذكر منها مباريتين في رمضان هزمناهم رايح جاي الاولى مسمار احرزه جمال ابوعنجة والثانية ايضاً مسمار احرزه الثعلب عصام الدحيش 


*

----------


## ezzeo

*والله حكاية عيسى جارى وجارى السودان بعد القون ده كله جرى وراء عيسى ويومها الناس المرقت بعفوية و ملت الشوارع و شارع العرضة خاصة اتخيل لى انو البلد كلها قلبت مريخ ما فى جلفووووووط واحد ايام يا عيسى صباح الخير الذى اعطانا فرحة ونشوة انتصار ما زال يرن فى اذاننا ما حيينا هذا جيل الانتصارات جيل التحدى والصمود جيل هزم الجلافييييط مرتين فى سبعة ايام جيل نكن له كل حب و تقدير و نفخر به ايما فخر ... شكرا لك يا على الصغير وشكرا لكم ايها الصفوة فى هذا البوست والله قد فاضت عيناي بالدمع لهذا الهدف التأريخى اليوم بمثل ما انهمرت دموعنا فرحة وتهليلا يوم احرازه اللهم أعد لنا هذه الايام فى هذا الموسم يااااااااااااارب
*

----------


## الشائب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

افضل تشكيلة مرت على تاريخ المريخ
بريمة وبولس  وكمال نوار وكمال عبد الغني وعاطف القوز وسامي عزالدين وعصام الدحيش و ابراهيم عطا وقلة الصغير وعيسى صباح الخير وجمال ابوعنجة وعادل امين 
هؤلاء افذاذ بحق وحقيقة يضعون المريخ في حدقات عيونهم لعب بقتال وروح عالية من البداية للنهاية وقتها الهلال تلقى منهم الكثير من العلقات واذكر منها مباريتين في رمضان هزمناهم رايح جاي الاولى مسمار احرزه جمال ابوعنجة والثانية ايضاً مسمار احرزه الثعلب عصام الدحيش 





فعلا دى افضل تشكيلة لعبت للمريخ يا دفعة ...
وقتها كان السؤال بعد المباراة دائما ما يكون: المريخ غالب كم؟ بدلا عن: الغالب منو؟
ومازلت اعتقد حتى الآن بأن كمال نوار هو أفضل ثيردباك مرّ على الكرة السودانية رغم فترته القصيرة فى المريخ ...
رجّعتونا للزمن الجميل
                        	*

----------


## الشائب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					



 



ودى برضو من أعظم التشكيلات التى لعبت للمريخ وان لم تخنى الذاكرة فاللاعبون فى الصورة بالترتيب هم:
وقوفا من اليمين للشمال:عاطف القوز - كمال نوار - المرحوم نزار الخليفة (كسلا) - ابراهومة المسعودية (احرف لاعب فى تلك الفترة) - كمال عبدالغنى - حامد بريمة
جلوسا من اليمين للشمال: عصام الدحيش - المرحوم مامون صابون - عيسى صباح الخير - - عبدالسلام حميدة - بدرالدين بخيت
                        	*

----------

